# Importing a car to Malaysia



## Mick-1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi there everyone. I will be applying for the MM2H program with in a few months. I have a question regarding importation of a car to Malaysia under the MM2H program.

Residing in Dubai, although I can purchase a Right Hand Drive car from the importer markets here, I can not how ever register it under my name, since it can not be driven on the road.

My question is, can I buy a RHD car, keep it for 3 months without registering it in Dubai, and then send it to Malaysia and qualify for the tax exemption?

Someone in UK or Japan or OZ would have no problem with this, because they can register RHD car. But I have not been able to find the answer to this from any web sites yet.

Your insight would be appreciated. 

Mick


----------



## hankeymeal (Sep 18, 2010)

The car must be register under you name at least 6 months.

Thanks


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Not registering the car in your name is same as the car is not yours to the immigration officer. 

If you are really after the savings, few expat owners have imported LHD cars. It must be permissible and we do see them on the streets. All is well until owner has to overcome huddle in selling it. 






Mick-1 said:


> Hi there everyone. I will be applying for the MM2H program with in a few months. I have a question regarding importation of a car to Malaysia under the MM2H program.
> 
> Residing in Dubai, although I can purchase a Right Hand Drive car from the importer markets here, I can not how ever register it under my name, since it can not be driven on the road.
> 
> ...


----------

